# Honda Snowblower Parts - Where to find Used



## 67ghiaTIV (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey guys I am looking to replace my Honda HS1132 Auger Housing. The one I have now is pretty rotted. 

Any idea where I can find a used one?

I would imagine there are some snowblower graveyards.

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## michael beresford (Dec 11, 2020)

looking for detail#11 on honda microfish auger shaft to gear box #73251-732-000 to a hs70 honda snowblower anybody have one thats in ok shape? Mine is bent could maybe straigthen on press but a good straight one would be better for now call me at 413 454-9088 Mike b


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

michael beresford said:


> looking for detail#11 on honda microfish auger shaft to gear box #73251-732-000 to a hs70 honda snowblower anybody have one thats in ok shape? Mine is bent could maybe straigthen on press but a good straight one would be better for now call me at 413 454-9088 Mike b


 buy a donor machine. that part is NLA. longshot would be ebay. may be compatible with the hs80 .....not sure.

or check local Honda dealers. some keep old parts. I have one but too rare to give it up.sorry.


----------

